# La Marzocco.....



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

...just look at how beautiful it is!!

https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/ads/1237018326?EDID=XBJEZQG-0GJGUJ-LI5TR9-MGJEFQ-9WN9S6-v1&CELLID=10978654&utm_source=savedsearches&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Daily&utm_content=GpB_month


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I was oggling this the other day. Don't think the bank manager would think it was very beautiful though!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

its expensive


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

It's well above my price range, but it looks incredible.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> its expensive


Agree it's been well used. Would have thought somewhere nearer £3K would be more realistic. Don't come up second hand very often though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Like this one?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Definitely on my bucket list! Would need to rob the mother-in-law first though.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Very nice but it is well overpriced...IMO


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I recon that is back to black ( James Connor wallaces machine )


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

lovely machine but going a bit overboard for home use tho


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

eddie57 said:


> lovely machine but going a bit overboard for home use tho


Yeep, but believe it or not it is firmly aimed at the home user......personally I cannot see one doing up to 200 shots per day but what do I know


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tin hat time. Not doubting its capability but I don't see the beauty in the LM.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you do not have to be beautiful to be desirable though Andrew....there is a myth around them and they are expensive.....still not convinced the one I had made better coffee than the next machine though.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not sure why it is overkill for home use, I use mine for around 15-20 shots per day, It had a super stable group produces great shots, had a superb steam wand, looks at a thing of taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's no more overkill than any machine over £2k tbh is it, they all make coffee. Once you into that price bracket and above , then there is more to it than just the cup it makes ( pride of ownership , perception of workmanship , etc etc etc ) . Some people love owning shiny levers , some shiny pumps .... All in the eye of the beholder ain't it.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I guess if you bought one, you'd expect a fair chunk of it back when it came time to sell. It would be still worth a lot of money. Desire factor, rarity, reputation, etc. Might even make it a sensible purchase.......aaargh stop it!"!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It's no more overkill than any machine over £2k tbh is it, they all make coffee. Once you into that price bracket and above , then there is more to it than just the cup it makes ( pride of ownership , perception of workmanship , etc etc etc ) . Some people love owning shiny levers , some shiny pumps .... All in the eye of the beholder ain't it.


Some shiney lenses


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> you do not have to be beautiful to be desirable though Andrew


True enough. Big bank balances make lots of ugly folk much more attractive to some


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

By the way this is overpriced IMHO


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

just one week ago a GS3 AV from 2016, March was sold on eBay UK for GBP 3200


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I bough a 6 month old one and paid half of that and this one has been well used in its short life

thats half the ops advert


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

onluxtex said:


> just one week ago a GS3 AV from 2016, March was sold on eBay UK for GBP 3200


Are you sure that was not a scam?


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Not sure why it is overkill for home use, I use mine for around 15-20 shots per day, It had a super stable group produces great shots, had a superb steam wand, looks at a thing of taste.


 i was referring more to the price, id love a hx or dual boiler machine alas unless i win the lottery silvia it is:waiting:


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

no, the whole time there was not a single bid and at the end just one.

In the past there where a lot of scams on eBay. I don´t trust and fear to place a bid.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Not sure why it is overkill for home use, I use mine for around 15-20 shots per day, It had a super stable group produces great shots, had a superb steam wand, looks at a thing of taste.


15-20 at home!? mental note to not expect any peace and quiet at your place coffeechap..... not that I'd get an invite


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Some shiney lenses


I only buy cheap second hand ones









Your right about the price though , if this is James's , it will have been looked after but also had alot of use on his pop ups around Scotland.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I only buy cheap second hand ones


So do I "most of the time"


----------



## bongo (Apr 20, 2014)

I made the lister an offer (of an offer upon no sale)... I'd like one of these, but @ £4k no way.

Certainly be an upgrade from my Brewt'.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

working dog said:


> Tin hat time. Not doubting its capability but I don't see the beauty in the LM.


Yeah agreed - the Linea Mini however...


----------

